
Do Capitalists Still Need Consumers? - craig_asp
https://www.socialeurope.eu/do-capitalists-still-need-consumers
======
BenjaminBlair
At some point, the purchasing power of consumers was important in order to
produce more surplus value for the capitalists, but it looks like the tendency
is not that strong these days. Apart from third world countries people, in
fact, can buy a lot of stuff, but the shift to financial market from products
widened the gap and functions like an "isolated" market. I think an
interesting point is to compare this to the digital technology that allowed
for the product to be virtualized, where the classical Marxist rules of
exploitation don't apply directly. Michael Hardt and Antonio Negri in their
collaborative works emphasize this.

